# Celsius to farenheit ?



## rs8806f5 (May 3, 2017)

2016 murano/sl
my dual zone temperature gauger's are reading in Celsius, can they be changed to read in
Fahrenheit ?.

I have tried "settings" no luck.

Thanks RJS


----------



## Damian Farns (Mar 8, 2017)

was it made for sale in the U.S.?


----------



## Damian Farns (Mar 8, 2017)

You may need to have it hooked up to a scanner to change it but the option should be there.


----------



## Niagaraodo (Apr 13, 2018)

I have a fix for this problem


----------



## Max Basmanov (May 14, 2020)

Niagaraodo said:


> I have a fix for this problem


Please tell the fix. This problem also is on my 2015 Nissan Rogue and i want to change climate control unit to celsius but setting units on dash and on head unit have no effect on HVAC.

thanks


----------

